# Gary Numan Tour



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone on here going to see gary Numan in November or am i really showing my age now.....


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I ain't going but i like his old stuff.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Are friends electric?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Still like it


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cars is one of the few im not really that keen on.

I went to see Numan at the Birmingham Odeon in 1979 for the first time and still a fan today...he plays a couple of old tracks..Cars...Are friends electric etc but this tour is mainly for the new album thats out in October


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Went to the 'Living Ornaments' gig at Wembley Arena back in 80/81....never seen anything like it before with so many different effects. Still remember that night to this day.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Griffy said:


> Went to the 'Living Ornaments' gig at Wembley Arena back in 80/81....never seen anything like it before with so many different effects. Still remember that night to this day.


Small world....brilliant show...and i was chatting to Tim Dry (who was in 'Shock'...the support band)about it in a pub in London last year,,,really nice guy too. Until 1987 i went every year to the gigs but then had a break for a few years until recently..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

"Films" is my favourite track of his.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> "Films" is my favourite track of his.


I dont think theres a bad track on that album really...'Airlane' live is superb...


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Didn't realise there was a tour though could be interested. I have loads of his music including original vinyl.


----------

